# Surf fishing



## Reel Thang (Aug 10, 2009)

How about a slime report. Any ideas on why it is so bad this year? BTW, I haven't seen it over in Alabama.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Went Shark fisihng last week over here in Walton County and the water was clear.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Figures it cleared out last week in walton. i was there 2 weeks ago and it was thick for the first 15 yards!


----------



## Reel Thang (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, since I couldn't get a report from this board I went on to Navarre to check it out. It's patchy around the public area in Navarre and gets thiner as you go east. I didn't see any at Chicken bone beach. Plenty of skippjacks in the morning at daylight.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

I am headed out to Navarre tomorrow to try and catch a few..will report back on slime.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

slime was all over @ pickens today. i think the rain brought it in.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Slime was not bad at all today on Navarre beach.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Went again this morning with the soon-to-be wife, had a great time waves were a little larger than usual probably because of the tropical storm out in the gulf?

Anyway, we did manage to catch 6 Sailcats, 2 Lady's, 1 Mr.Crab, and a FIRST today the bride to be caught a Pompano tickled her pink, well me more than her


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great....I'm thinking about heading out there in a few....the pompano biteshould get better as the storm gets closer..thanks for the report.


----------

